# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Zwischenspeicherung bei Abfassung eines Themas

## Hans-Joachim

Sehr geehrter Herr Juenemann,

die Erstellung eines Themas ist manchmal eine umfangreiche und verzwickte Angelegenheit.

Misslich ist, wenn man nach langwieriger Arbeit durch eine Fehlbedienung sein ganzes Werk im Bruchteil einer Sekunde ins Nirwana abfliegen sieht.

Soweit ich erkennen kann, gibt es derzeit keine Möglichkeit bei der Abfassung eines Themas, zwischendurch eine Sicherungsspeicherung des Textes vorzunehmen.

Als professioneller und versierter Administrator werden Sie sicher problemlos diese Möglichkeit schaffen können.

Für Ihre Mühe im voraus besten Dank.

----------


## jürgvw

Lieber Hans-Joachim

sicher wird Dir Herr Juenemann eine kompetente Antwort geben. Trotzdem möchte ich Dir mein "Rezept" verraten, das zwar Umwege aufweist, aber dem Datenverlust bei komplexen Texten vorbeugt.

Ich schreibe alles ganz gemütlich in Word (wo ich noch von der auromtischen Textkorrektur profitiere) und kopiere dann den Text in den Editor (ich habe einen Link auf den Desktop fabriziert, so dass ein Mausklick genügt, um ihn zu öffnen), um alle die unnötigen "Word-Zutaten" loszuwerden. Diese Version kopiere ich nun ihrerseits ins Antwortfenster des Forums (wo noch jene Formatierungen nachgeholt werden können, die hier zulässig sind wie Fettdruck, Schriftgrösse, Farbe etc. - und ab die Post.

Gruss!

Jürg

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Hans-Joachim und Jürg,

viele Benutzer schreiben wohl ihre Texte in Word vor, tun dann aber nicht den zweiten Schritt, diesen Text durch die Waschanlage des Windows-Editors zu schicken, wo all die vielen Formatierungsanweisungen rigoros entfernt werden, die der Word-Text mitschleppt. Per E-Mail ins Haus kommende Beiträge zu lesen, ist häufig grauslig, weil sie mehr Formatierungsanweisungen enthalten als echten Text.
Um auf Hans-Joachims Frage zurückzukommen: Wenn die spärlichen Formatierungsmöglichkeiten des Forums-Editors genügen, dann hilft zum Sichern der kleine Trick, mit Strg-A den gesamten Text im Editorfenster zu markieren und dann mit Strg-C in den Zwischenspeicher des eigenen PC zu übernehmen. Sollte durch eine Fehlbedienung der gesamte Text futsch sein, braucht man nur mit dem Cursor in das Editor-Eingabefenster zurückzugehen und kann den Text mit Strg-V zurückzaubern. Man sollte sich die beiden Tastendrucke (Strg-A, Strg-C) zur Regel machen, bevor man auf den Antworten-Button klickt (mache ich jetzt auch, aber erst nach dem obligatorischen Korrekturlesen vor Abschicken).

Ralf

----------

